# Congrats to googolplex



## RacerX (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey, you hit 1000! Congrats, this place wouldn't be the same without you. Keep up the good work!

RacerX


----------



## googolplex (Apr 24, 2002)

Hey, thanks!
Somethings not letting me post so I can't even reply to my own congrats thread! (I don't think)


----------



## googolplex (Apr 24, 2002)

Whoa it just worked. It wasn't working in other threads. This is weird.

Anyways I really don't have an acceptance speech or anything .

Thanks for starting this racer! I hold no grudges against you from other threads.

So err thanks!


----------



## Jadey (Apr 24, 2002)

Dear gplex: chimera sux! IE FoReVa!!!!


----------



## ksuther (Apr 24, 2002)

WOO plex! It was a long journey, but you made it! Join the I'm-a-l33t-MacOSX.com-poster club


----------



## googolplex (Apr 24, 2002)

how kind of you jadey. That was beautiful. . Thanks!


----------



## edX (Apr 25, 2002)

yea , BIG CONGRATS Jeff!!

so how many posts do you suppose you have that don't have the word chimera or that talk about chimera (or mozilla)? 

you are one of 'the cool people'.  even if you are too young to know it 

seriously, good to hang with you


----------



## sithious (Apr 25, 2002)

yep, got to agree with ed...  all hail the plexor!


----------



## voice- (Apr 25, 2002)

Congrats, keep the chimera.mozdev.org-updates coming


----------



## googolplex (Apr 25, 2002)

Heh probably half my posts are chimera posts . OK maybe not that much but I do post a lot on that .

Don't worry, I'll update all the time voice. I have an obsession with checking that site. More then daily sometimes. 

Of course I'm one of the cool people, Ed, where have you been .

sithious, no need to bow down to me (unless you really want to)


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 25, 2002)

hey google...errr..I mean googol ...congrats 
drinks are on you 

tismey gimme an ice col frappe please


----------



## googolplex (Apr 25, 2002)

Uhhh I forgot my wallet admiral


----------



## voice- (Apr 25, 2002)

Not to worry, I have mine!

Oops, did I say that out loud just now? What I meant was...uh...I have my ice col frappe...

Drinks are not on me, tismey, put it all on googol's tab. He'll pay later.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *Uhhh I forgot my wallet admiral  *



dont worry 
thats why we have tabs


----------



## Klink (Apr 25, 2002)

Congrats googolplex.

Tismey mentioned getting a bar maid for such "out o' bar" occasions. Sounds like a good idea to me. I'll buy if that's the case. Heck, I'll even start a thread for the new position...

Bar Maid needed for Congrats to googolplex thread. Inquiries inside.


----------



## tagliatelle (Apr 25, 2002)

Congrats, Googleplex!
Saternday I went to gamemania. There will be a new shop in my city for computergaming. The 500 first visitors receive a little present as a Playstation2magazine, chips, Playstation cd and Gamecube cd.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 25, 2002)

CONGRATS TO GOOGOLPLEX! YEEEHAAA!!!

The world is nice...all these wonderful colors....


----------



## tismey (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *
> 
> dont worry
> thats why we have tabs  *



Only some of you have tabs, Admiral. Don't shout too loudly about it or everyone will want one. Talking of which, yours is getting a tad on the large size with all those frappes...

Anyway,  the waitress hasn't turned up today. I've brought a case of Budvar. Will that do you? You can settle up next time you're in the bar.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 25, 2002)

Damn I forgot about tabs . Drinks all around!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tismey _
> *
> 
> Only some of you have tabs, Admiral. Don't shout too loudly about it or everyone will want one. Talking of which, yours is getting a tad on the large size with all those frappes...
> ...



I am sorry for the waitress part...I have to admin that I;ve been holding her up for....inspection


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 25, 2002)

> thats why we have tabs


I don't have tabs in OmniWeb... 

Y'all must be usin' Chimera or Mozilla or sumthin'...


----------



## voice- (Apr 25, 2002)

He never goaes far on the net without Chimera and its tabs


----------



## googolplex (Apr 25, 2002)

You got that right . Tabs really are great. I can't stand not having them in other browsers.

This is cool having a congrats thread for me. Not long ago I didn't have any posts at all!


----------



## xoot (Apr 26, 2002)

Congrats gplex!


----------



## edX (Apr 29, 2002)

so googolplex, what else is going on besides chimera? surely you must have another interest or 2.


----------



## simX (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *so googolplex, what else is going on besides chimera? surely you must have another interest or 2. *



Googolplex has another interest or two BESIDES Chimera??!?

I have only one thing to say to that, Ed:





BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!




Hehe, sorry about the gplex.  j/k    No hard feelings.  Congratulations on 1000 posts. 

(P.S.: Ed, you crack me up.)


----------



## edX (Apr 29, 2002)

hey Simone, you keep me pretty entertained as well. i am also impressed. i would never have been able to keep typing all those H's and A's. that was some pretty tedious work you put in on that.


----------



## ksv (Apr 29, 2002)

Oh, congrats, Jeff, didn't notice this thread until now (shame, shame...)


----------



## simX (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *hey Simone, you keep me pretty entertained as well. i am also impressed. i would never have been able to keep typing all those H's and A's. that was some pretty tedious work you put in on that. *



Ever heard of Click-Hold-Drag-Release-Command-C-down arrow-Command-V-Command-V-Command-V-Command-V?  In other words, that's copy-paste.


----------



## edX (Apr 29, 2002)

still tedious as far as i am concerned


----------



## Valrus (Apr 29, 2002)

Yay gplex!

Now you tru3ly hA\/3 7h3 l337 p0s71nG $ki11S!!!!!!!11

Maybe 1000 posts will make you grammar-criticism-proof....

nah. 

-the valrus


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 29, 2002)

Beats writing it out by hand (a la pencil and paper (though I know some people on this board might be wondering why someone would ever do that  )).

Especially when you're copying and pasting long sentences like The quick brown fox jumped over the lazy frogs twice in a row.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 29, 2002)

Whoa, I just noticed that my congrats thread has exploded. Thanks!

Valrus, grammar-man, I will try my best to say 'you're'.

Ed, I have many other interests besides chimera. Music, hockey, writing, and tons of other stuff.


----------

